# Shin Guards



## N1nja (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking to buy some shin guards.

Any advice or recommmendations appreciated


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 8, 2017)

Make sure they fit...that's it really


----------



## marques (Jun 8, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Make sure they fit...that's it really


Yep. The main issue is they move away from the right place. Unless they fit well. Leather ones are more comfortable, but naturally more expensive and not as relevant as fitting well.

Perhaps if you give more details, someone can help more. Some shin guards are better for MMA, some are better for Muay Thai, some have great style, some are really economic...


----------



## N1nja (Jun 9, 2017)

Are the bruce lee signature shin guards any good?

Im looking for good protection from full contact blows. Easy to get on and off, Comfort, lightweight and maximum move ability.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 10, 2017)

N1nja said:


> Are the bruce lee signature shin guards any good?
> 
> Im looking for good protection from full contact blows. Easy to get on and off, Comfort, lightweight and maximum move ability.



They'll be no better or worse than any others...only 1 difference the name Bruce lee so it probably puts the price up a bit. Easy to get on? Are you telling me it's possible to struggle putting them on?


----------



## Tames D (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been wearing Revgear shinguards for my JKD training. They offer good protection even with heavy contact, and I'm able to move freely. I recommend them.
Amazon.com : Revgear Defender Gel Shin Guards : Boxing And Martial Arts Shin Guards : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## N1nja (Jun 12, 2017)

They looked good unfortunately dont have my size in the uk

Ive ordered these
SP6 Fairtex Black MMA Style Shin Pads

Will let you know how I get on with them


----------



## marques (Jun 12, 2017)

Fairtex has a good reputation. And the MMA version usually holds better on the leg. You should be fine with these ones.


----------



## N1nja (Sep 6, 2017)

i like the SP6 Fairtex Black MMA Style Shin Pads.

but now looking for a seperate knee support with side protection to go with the SP6.

Anyone got any suggestions


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 9, 2017)

N1nja said:


> Looking to buy some shin guards.
> 
> Any advice or recommmendations appreciated



My only suggestion is to go to a place within your location that specializes in Martial Arts and Sports gear.

If you buy say from ebay you will be flooded with poor quality products, and sizes as well.

Best get fitted personally for comfort and correct size and ensure it will suffice for the purpose.

I have two place as choice to go to they are 60km away from my home but can order through the webpage or a phone call.

I also need some gear between my son and myself and thats the best way to do it imho that is!


----------

